
How the tech industry got Donald Trump elected - fraqed
http://thenextweb.com/politics/2016/11/10/how-the-tech-industry-got-donald-trump-elected/
======
api
The trend of middle class and blue collar hollowing-out and economic
decimation began in the early 1970s. Find any graph of median wage, etc., if
you need confirmation.

You can't blame SV for a trend that began 30 years before its rise to
prominence as a major socioeconomic power. Automation may destroy huge numbers
of jobs in the future (e.g. trucking), but so far its effect has been
significantly less than offshoring and outsourcing. It was the opening of
overseas labor markets that destroyed the American blue collar worker, not
tech.

... and other industries have _never_ been "civic minded." Workers had to
unionize and struggle hard to get fair wages, good working conditions,
vacations, and even weekends.

